# Freshly Moulted Pink Toe Tarantula



## reptylefreek

I got some really great pictures of my taratula after she moulted


----------



## mightyclyde

wow, she is really pretty! I love her pink toes


----------



## dmmj

Hey she has some awesome colors, are they soft after they molt?


----------



## reptylefreek

They are always pretty soft. You have to be super careful because their carapace is really fragile right after they molt. So her body was soft and I was so afraid she would fall, which could be deadly. But she was just too damn cute not to take out and photograph.


----------



## ChiKat

She's very cute!! Beautiful coloring.


----------



## toribird

I didn't know they could get that furry. She looks cuddly for a tarantula !
Very cute, but I still wouldn't let a spider on my face >_<.


----------



## terryo

Very nice Jessica. She does look kinda cuddly.


----------



## TortoisesRock!

Wow, you are brave- Im a bit of an arachnaphobe!


----------

